# Lyft long distance Pricing



## DieselkW (Jul 21, 2015)

Drivers seem to always be looking for their dollars per hour minimum wage complaint.

For giggles, I was on the Lyft website, went to <cities>Indianapolis>coverage area map.

Underneath that is a handy little tool to estimate ride cost.

I have driven from Baltimore to Indianapolis and back many times when I was relocating to Indy. So I put that in the estimator.

Now, my drive was almost always exactly 8 hours non-stop, 9 hours with pee breaks and lunch. At 45 mpg, and $2.20/gal it cost $30 in fuel for me to drive 600 miles. (diesel Passat) I calculated my per mile costs around thirty cents, including everything I could think of to put in there, including "unknown costs" of $1000 per $10,000 miles. (brakes, broken windshield, radiator hose, belts, etc.)

Lyft charges pax $780 for this trip. They would pay me $624

$69/hour - $0.3/mile for expenses. So, the trick is to have a passenger with you all day if you want to earn more than minimum wage.


----------



## mikatl55 (Jun 12, 2015)

What about the 9 hour drive home with no PAX?


----------



## Zdshooter (Aug 18, 2015)

If I remember correctly, the maximum single Lyft fare charge is $200 or they have changed their policy?


----------



## 5hy (Sep 19, 2015)

Bs post some pictures brother make me a beliber


----------



## DieselkW (Jul 21, 2015)

I'm sorry about the confusion - I didn't say I took a pax to Baltimore, I was clicking around on the website and found they have an estimator. I plugged in my very very long recent commuting cities when I had a job in Indy and a house in Baltimore.

Just a comment on all the recent posts I've read on minimum wage griping - I was trying to point out that the best way to increase your dollars per hour is to give longer rides. The only way to get paid for 8 hours work is to drive someone for 8 hours @ $69/hour

An airplane ticket, if you buy it same day, would cost $350 and arrives 11pm.

The question is: "Pax gets in, says he wants to go to Baltimore. Are you going to take him?"

$624 minus return trip cost is about what I make each week.


----------



## 5hy (Sep 19, 2015)

It would be under 35 an hour for there and back time spent and gas.... I don't know if I would do it... if would depend on the Baltimore market and how much I was planning to drive. There's allot of different variables that have to be considered outside of gas and time spent.... I don't think at the end of the day I would put 600 dead miles on my car


----------



## BostonBarry (Aug 31, 2015)

I am waiting for a Boston to NYC request. I'll take it because I am getting paid to go to a city where I have friends I can visit and crash with. Maybe ask pax to sweeten the pot with an extended trip fee/tip of their choosing.


----------

